# Paint removal with tape.



## bikewhorder (Oct 25, 2017)

Just found a new trick for paint removal that seemed worth sharing.  I realize this won't always work but its worth a shot.  Just press some packing  tape on you part and voilà. This took me about 10 minutes to get this far.






View attachment 697617


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2017)

Great idea !!!  Thanks!


----------



## Handyman (Oct 25, 2017)

Forget the packing tape !!!  Look at that Iver rack !!!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## kreika (Oct 25, 2017)

Sweet green shades for your bud!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2017)

Not so fun when this _isn't _supposed to happen. I've had numbnuts that thought taping loose parts directly to the frame was a good idea


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Not so fun when this _isn't _supposed to happen. I've had numbnuts that thought taping loose parts directly to the frame was a good idea



Yeah that's heartbreaking, I've had that too. You sit there looking at the paint on the tape wondering if you can somehow reattach it


----------



## jkent (Oct 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Not so fun when this _isn't _supposed to happen. I've had numbnuts that thought taping loose parts directly to the frame was a good idea




I think I would be more pissed at the fact that I bought a bike thinking it had a nice paint job on it, come to find out the paint falls of with a good breeze.
Factory paint should never do that. And a repaint shouldn't do it either if it's done right. A paint job is only as good as the prep.
JKent


----------

